# My neighbors fabric softener fumes are coming into my apartment, help!



## Athora80 (Apr 1, 2011)

*We live in an upstairs apartment, with 9 months left on the lease. We have a new neighbor below us that just moved in 2 weeks ago. She does laundry at 11 or 12 at night every night and with my bedroom window closed I can smell strong fabric softener fumes! It's making me sick to even think about it because I sleep with my 17 month old son and he's breathing that crap in. Even when I shoved a blanket in the window sill I could still smell it. I couldn't sleep last night because of it and have had a headache and chest ache for 2 days now. I seriously put duct tape around most of the window to try to help it, my husband can't smell anything ever and is gonna think I'm nuts for doing that...but I don't care. *

*I haven't even met her yet so I don't know how to approach this. It's so bad I wanna have my husband talk to her, since he's met her and is better with confrontation. I have mild asthma and allergies too . Any advice?*


----------



## JenniO11 (Dec 7, 2011)

I totally get this as I have a crazy sensitive sense of smell and get headaches and allergy-type reactions from smelling things that others, such as DP, never notice! He thinks I'm crazy sometimes! I think having your husband talk to her is a good idea, and just ask if she could do her laundry earlier (so the smell can dissipate before bed time) and just expressing your feelings. Unfortunately, there's not much you can demand - people are allowed to do their laundry whenever they want even if they're using horrible chemical stuff! Try getting an air purifier for your room for you and DS.


----------



## elsie (Apr 5, 2005)

I would try getting a HEPA filter for your room. Even if she does her laundry at a different time of day, you'll probably still smell it. I doubt you would be able to convince her not to use fabric softener.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athora80*
> 
> We live in an upstairs apartment, with 9 months left on the lease. We have a new neighbor below us that just moved in 2 weeks ago. She does laundry at 11 or 12 at night every night and with my bedroom window closed I can smell strong fabric softener fumes! It's making me sick to even think about it because I sleep with my 17 month old son and he's breathing that crap in. Even when I shoved a blanket in the window sill I could still smell it. I couldn't sleep last night because of it and have had a headache and chest ache for 2 days now. I seriously put duct tape around most of the window to try to help it, my husband can't smell anything ever and is gonna think I'm nuts for doing that...but I don't care.
> 
> *I haven't even met her yet so I don't know how to approach this. It's so bad I wanna have my husband talk to her, since he's met her and is better with confrontation. I have mild asthma and allergies too . Any advice?*


Please don't. It isn't your place to convince her to change her choice of detergents. I have so many more thoughts on that, but I'll leave it at that.

As everyone else said, get a HEPA filter. If this is such a serious issue for you, perhaps you need to look into other apartments when your lease expires.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm sorry. That really stinks, literally. I hate fabric softener and dryer sheets; they definitely make me I'll. However, in an apartment, I don't know what you can really do except try to make your living space breathable. An air purifier might help, as well as blocking the vents somehow. We once lived above heavy smokers, and it came through the walls, plumbing, vents, etc. It stunk, and we had 3 kids then, but we never did say anything to the neighbors. Just part of why I hated apartment living.


----------



## Athora80 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Well I still haven't run into her and I did realize that the vents are directly below my window, bad design eh? So since I rarely open the window I decided to tape it up! lol. And hey....it worked! We only have 7 more months on the lease and we are out anyway, gonna rent a house (yay). Pretty sure the complex wouldn't have done anything and I am too passive to approach her about it. But hey, tape is a fix for now *


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

I feel for you! I would be so sick...people just don't realize they are poisoning themselves and all around them with this stuff. Glad your lease is coming to an end and good luck on finding a great new home....


----------

